# My latest trinket bowl



## Dai Sensei (Apr 27, 2009)

Here’s my latest artistic bowl inspired by Cindy Drozda and others here at our local Turn-Fest 2009. It is made from Budgeroo (_Lysicarpus angustifolius_) and slightly spalted Bonewood (_Acradenia euodiiformis_). The inlay rim is made from segmenting smaller pieces together as I don't have much. The bonewood legs also presented problems from small borers , so I just left the holes as is and although I’m not happy, at least it does look natural. The faults and large borer holes in the Budgeroo are filled with sawdust and CA.

The leg joiner pins are from 2mm stainless steel nails cut down. It was all sanded to 1200 and finished with Shellawax then Shellawax Glow. I ended up also buffing the outside with Hut wax on my Swansdown mop to bring back a few dull spots that developed during handling.

Cheers


----------



## randyrls (Apr 27, 2009)

Beautiful!!  just beautiful!


----------



## davinci27 (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow that is outstanding!!  I really love the design accents that you put into it.  You've given me alot of things to think about.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 27, 2009)

Nicely done... I am a big fan of those finials.
How big is the bowl?  I've heard that the Shellawas is difficult to work with on larger pieces?  Just curious...

You seem to have figured it out! ;^)

Nice!


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 27, 2009)

Holy cow! Nicely done!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 27, 2009)

Awesome work.


----------



## mitchm (Apr 27, 2009)

Stunning creation Neil, excellent work!!!


----------



## artistwood (Apr 27, 2009)

just awsome! i am so jealous i may have to go turn another pen just to calm down! very nice.......bear


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 27, 2009)

MDWine said:


> How big is the bowl?  I've heard that the Shellawas is difficult to work with on larger pieces?  Just curious...
> You seem to have figured it out! ;^)



OUCH!


----------



## broitblat (Apr 27, 2009)

Impressive piece of art!

  -Barry


----------



## markgum (Apr 27, 2009)

truely a work of art


----------



## Dai Sensei (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the comments 



MDWine said:


> Nicely done... I am a big fan of those finials.
> How big is the bowl? I've heard that the Shellawas is difficult to work with on larger pieces? Just curious...
> 
> You seem to have figured it out! ;^)
> ...


 
The bowl is 6" dia by 3.5" high.  The finial is 4" high and the legs 5.5" long.

Yes, I find Shellawax and Glow is for the smaller bowls, but this is what I consider to be on the limit.  Larger bowls I go for the Shellawax Cream - all by Ubeaut here in Aus


----------



## VisExp (Apr 28, 2009)

Beautiful design and work.  Are the legs steam bent or carved?


----------



## reddwil (Apr 28, 2009)

Simply amazing, Great works of art


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 29, 2009)

Quite impressive work.  I like the contrasting color and design elements.  The work looks very well done.  May I ask, What is a Swansdown mop?


----------



## Dai Sensei (Apr 29, 2009)

VisExp said:


> Are the legs steam bent or carved?


 
Carved sort of - I used a scrollsaw, one of those small sander drums for the drill press, and a lot of hand sanding



nava1uni said:


> What is a Swansdown mop?


 
See here


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 29, 2009)

I've got a picture of you in my mind, sweating bullets while drilling the holes to mount the legs.

Great work!


----------



## CSue (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats a gorgeous piece of art! Very nice!  I like the compliment of woods.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 30, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## patharris (May 3, 2009)

*Beautiful Piece*

Very well done and a bequtiful piece to look at. Thanks for sharing it.
Does the pins that hold the legs go all the way through to the inside? 
Pat Harris
South Carolina,USA




Dai Sensei said:


> Here’s my latest artistic bowl inspired by Cindy Drozda and others here at our local Turn-Fest 2009. It is made from Budgeroo (_Lysicarpus angustifolius_) and slightly spalted Bonewood (_Acradenia euodiiformis_). The inlay rim is made from segmenting smaller pieces together as I don't have much. The bonewood legs also presented problems from small borers , so I just left the holes as is and although I’m not happy, at least it does look natural. The faults and large borer holes in the Budgeroo are filled with sawdust and CA.
> 
> The leg joiner pins are from 2mm stainless steel nails cut down. It was all sanded to 1200 and finished with Shellawax then Shellawax Glow. I ended up also buffing the outside with Hut wax on my Swansdown mop to bring back a few dull spots that developed during handling.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Dai Sensei (May 4, 2009)

patharris said:


> Does the pins that hold the legs go all the way through to the inside?


 
No they only go in 4mm, I left the wall at 8mm on the bend deliberately, it's thinner else where.  Same with the legs.


----------

